

Front End Development Master Resource List - mendozao
https://github.com/mendozao/Front-End-Developer-Resource-Master-List

======
mendozao
Pull requests welcome if you have any other stuff you would like to see on
list!

------
acephd
other browsers (such as opera, firefox) do the same

